# Yamaha Ef2400Is Generator



## Wyo-Backer

Hello all.

I have a few questions about the Yamaha EF2400IS. I am looking at a used one for a good price but need to know your thoughts on whether it will power the 13,500 AC on my 2007 25rss? Also does anyone know the difference between the EF2400IS and the EF2400ISHC? Finally, can you run generators of differing output in parallel? I.e a 2400 and a 2000, or do they have to be the same?

Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## sunnybrook29

I once asked a technician if I could tie two dissimilar generators together , he said that you will have no problem with the volts and amps BUT you will never get the CYCLES { hertz } correct , so no it ain't easy .


----------



## BlueWedge

HC means high current - helps with high current surges.

Our 2400iS runs our 13.5 AC unit in our 2006 21RS. The only issue I have had was running another heavy load at the same time I started the AC. Overload will trip on the gen ya just need to push the reset.


----------



## NorskBoy

I just got my Yamaha 2400 on Tuesday and immediately hooked it up to the AC 13.5 btu. It worked fine, I ran it for about an hour no issues. However I have to tell you that I actually ordered my Yamaha 2400 from US Carburation with a Tri Fuel conversion already installed. My geni runs on unleaded, natural gas, and PROPANE!!! It's perfect no smelly gas to haul. The fumes from the propane are much less obnoxious than burning petrol. Highly recommend the Tri fuel kit!

P.S. you can order the Tri fuel kit independent of the generator if you buy the used one.


----------



## hautevue

Hooking two gensets in parallel can be risky to them. Honda makes interconnect cables and has circuits inside the inverters that keep everything happy. But to parallel two "regular" units can lead to problems--your source was correct about the cycles of a/c generated.

Remember that alternating current swings from 120 volts positive to 120 volts negative sixty times a second. Thus if one genset is 180 degrees out of phase with the other, bad things happen. Even worse is when the two units are maybe 90 degrees or some such out of phase. Power will run back and forth between the two generators, and the gensets can be burned out.

I recommend that you not try to parallel separate gensets unless they are designed specifically for that, i.e., some Hondas, and you use the Honda interconnect cables. That interconnection forces the gensets to stay in phase, i.e., both swing from 120v + to 120v - at the same instant in the 60 cycle per second change.


----------



## BlueWedge

hautevue said:


> Hooking two gensets in parallel can be risky to them. Honda makes interconnect cables and has circuits inside the inverters that keep everything happy. But to parallel two "regular" units can lead to problems--your source was correct about the cycles of a/c generated.
> 
> Remember that alternating current swings from 120 volts positive to 120 volts negative sixty times a second. Thus if one genset is 180 degrees out of phase with the other, bad things happen. Even worse is when the two units are maybe 90 degrees or some such out of phase. Power will run back and forth between the two generators, and the gensets can be burned out.
> 
> I recommend that you not try to parallel separate gensets unless they are designed specifically for that, i.e., some Hondas, and you use the Honda interconnect cables. That interconnection forces the gensets to stay in phase, i.e., both swing from 120v + to 120v - at the same instant in the 60 cycle per second change.


I think he was asking specifically if the Yamaha 2400is and 2000is, which are both designed to be run parallel with an interconnect, can be hooked together. I doesn't appear the 2400isHC has parallel ( twin tech ).

I can only find references that gens need to be exactly the same to connect them together.


----------



## Wyo-Backer

Thank you all for the info. Very helpful and informative. I'm leaning towards purchasing the used 2400is. My concern was that it might not be big enough to run the AC. But sounds like it will do the trick. Also the tri-fuel kit is a great idea and I will look into it.


----------



## CamperAndy

Wyo-Backer said:


> Thank you all for the info. Very helpful and informative. I'm leaning towards purchasing the used 2400is. My concern was that it might not be big enough to run the AC. But sounds like it will do the trick. Also the tri-fuel kit is a great idea and I will look into it.


Still you will want to be careful, you lose 4% of your output for every 1000 feet you go in altitude. If you are using it in Wy at significant altitude you may not get the performance you expect. You will also want to consider a high altitude carburetor kit that has a smaller main jet to lean out the mixture a little.


----------



## NorskBoy

The Tri fuel kit comes with an adjustment knob to lean out the mixture when running on propane or natural gas to adjust for altitude. If you decide to get one let me know here and I will give you a few more tips on how to set it up. The instructions are not perfect, shocking.


----------



## Tangooutback

What is the efficiency when you run a tri-fuel 2400 on propane? does it cost more than gas?

I have a 2400 and it was not able to start the OEM a/c unit half of the time. I installed a new a/c and also installed a soft start capacitor ($30). It has been working without a hitch.


----------



## BlueWedge

LPG is more friendly to store and transport than gasoline. It has a longer self life. I personally use LPG because I don't want to transport gasoline. During an emergency I can and do use what ever fuel is available.

As you alluded to propane puts out less energy, something to factor when planning your electrical load.


----------



## hautevue

Wyo-Backer and running the a/c w/a 2400 watt genset: it will work. I run my a/c with a 2000 watt Honeywell. I put the hard-start capacitor onto the compressor motor, and start the a/c in sequence: first turn on the fan and let it run for 5 - 10 seconds to settle the genset down. Then turn on the compressor. My 2KW unit groans a little but in 2 - 3 seconds it runs fine.

My 2KW unit is happier if I run the fan continuously and let the compressor cycle on and off as cooling is needed. The 2KW units have a hard time starting both the fan motor and the compressor at the same time. Your 2400 watt probably will be OK.

Make sure the water heater, etc. is off. One guest flipped the microwave "ON" while we were running the a/c from my generator. Boing went the generator circuit breaker. One trial learning!

But I can run my 13K BTU unit with a 2KW genset. You should have no problems with a 2400 watt genset.


----------



## Wyo-Backer

CamperAndy said:


> Thank you all for the info. Very helpful and informative. I'm leaning towards purchasing the used 2400is. My concern was that it might not be big enough to run the AC. But sounds like it will do the trick. Also the tri-fuel kit is a great idea and I will look into it.


Still you will want to be careful, you lose 4% of your output for every 1000 feet you go in altitude. If you are using it in Wy at significant altitude you may not get the performance you expect. You will also want to consider a high altitude carburetor kit that has a smaller main jet to lean out the mixture a little.
[/quote]

I knew the genset would lose some power, but was not sure of the ratios. Thanks for the tip. Luckily, in the mountains the AC is usually not needed so I'm not as concerned about running the AC above 7000'. However, I have a trip in late July to the panhandle of Nebraska - elevation about 3800. It will be hot, by my standards, and will definitely want the AC for that trip! Sounds like the 2400 will work for the job.


----------

